

Windows is Free [2007] - drcube
http://www.autotelic.com/windows_is_free

======
drcube
My thoughts on this article, since I submitted it:

Due to bulk licensing and paid bloatware, Windows computers are only about $30
more expensive than they would be without buying the OS. So I think the author
gives too much weight to piracy and too little weight to the "My computer
already came with a free OS" feeling most people have.

But in general I agree with the conclusion, basically, that Linux loses
because people don't want to switch from a "free" OS they're familiar with to
a Free OS they don't know. And that if people really did have to pay $100 for
every copy of Windows they used, Linux's market share would skyrocket.

